# UPDATE, pulled by a Rescue Group. Golden Retriever on death row in a NYC shelter



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh I hope he was adopted or pulled by a rescue. He is beautiful!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

oh my goodness my heart is breaking for this beautiful guy! I pray that someone gets to him!!! ♥


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I looked on the Brooklyn shelter website, he is not there. Will call tomorrow to make sure. Hopefully he has been adopted or pulled by now.


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

He is under the super urgent list. Hope some golden recuses will get to him on time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anytime you find a Golden listed at a shelter, please go to the GRCA website and email the post to the rescue for that area. Here is the website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mercy Mom*

Mercy Mom

Please email the NY Golden Rescues.

I contacted a rescue friend of mine in New York and she is going to ask around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I found him listed on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


Here's some update info from their page on him:



> Still awaiting confirmation but a new comment on the thread reads "LIGRR is aware of Charlie and already put their name on him!!!?" Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue ??





> Friends of Golden Retrievers Now in the "Safe" album


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Praying this is true!!
I emld LIGRR this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Can you please click on his (Wall-E's) picture on the Friends of Golden Retrievers page and attach the link here, by right clicking on it and choosing copy and paste.
I looked at Friends of Golden Ret. Page and don't see it.

Thanks!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Called brooklyn. Not there. Got updated list from Friends Goldens she is safe and recued from the kill shelter


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks olliversmom for the update. 

I will change the title of this thread.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

olliversmom said:


> Called brooklyn. Not there. Got updated list from Friends Goldens she is safe and recued from the kill shelter


Allright!:woot2:


----------

